
A year of Windows kernel font fuzzing #1: the results - cnrd
http://googleprojectzero.blogspot.com/2016/06/a-year-of-windows-kernel-font-fuzzing-1_27.html
======
lokedhs
What was the reason for adding font handling of all things in the Kernel? I
know that the low-level graphics primitives were added to the Kernel round NT4
(apparently for performance reasons), but why is the font processing there
too?

~~~
slededit
Text rendering is the slowest graphics operation of most desktop applications.
If you are willing to argue BitBlt should be put in the kernel you'd have to
put text rendering there by default.

